#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Which is the most memorable place on your previous vacation?

## Dhara

For my last vacation, I didn't plan anything But the vacation is memorable for me. Yes, :yes:  I went Nuwara Eliya with my love. :Smile:  we stayed 3 days in Nuwara Eliya. 


The amazing thing was at the end of the morning we went to Seetha Eliya temple. Here hanuman's footprints are more special. And I felt Like we blessed with this temple. That's why I Love that vacation. 


Did anyone go to the Seetha Eliya temple? :Confused:

----------


## Bhavya

> For my last vacation, I didn't plan anything But the vacation is memorable for me. Yes, I went Nuwara Eliya with my love. we stayed 3 days in Nuwara Eliya. 
> 
> 
> The amazing thing was at the end of the morning we went to Seetha Eliya temple. Here hanuman's footprints are more special. And I felt Like we blessed with this temple. That's why I Love that vacation. 
> 
> 
> Did anyone go to the Seetha Eliya temple?


Hi Dhara,
Nuwara Eliya is a nice place for vacation, Cool and breeze climate with full of nature, Yeah I knew about Seetha Eliya temple. It was an amazing place. I went to two times there.As you said this temple give us a blessed feeling.

My memorable trip was. A trip to Jaffna with my whole family, Two years back my Uncle's family came from abroad and with them, our whole family went Jaffna for a 4 days trip it was a most memorable and fun-filled trip we had so much fun. This was the last trip with my Grandma so the memories are so special to me.

----------

